# Ich habe ein Auto (caso)



## maicart

Hola,

Tengo un nivel inicial de alemán. He consultado algunas tablas sobre el artículo indefinido y he visto que la forma acusativa neutra es "ein".

Así que he hecho algunas búsquedas por internet y he encontrado los siguientes ejemplos:

a) Ich habe *ein *Auto.
b) Ich haben *einen *Auto
c) Ich habe *ein *Auto gekauft.
d) Ich habe *einen *Auto gekauft.

Puesto que Auto es neutro (Das Auto), según las tablas gramaticales, los ejemplos b) y d) estarían mal (aunque aparecen miles de ejemplos en internet). ¿Es correcto?

Gracias.


----------



## Captain Lars

Como dices, b) y d) están mal. "Einen" y el género neutro no funciona.


----------



## Geviert

El artículo indefinido de Auto (ein Auto) en invariable en acusativo (ein Auto). B) y d) serían correctos si fuese masculino.


----------



## maicart

Gracias por las aclaraciones. En relación a este tema tenía una pregunta más. Es en relación a la forma acusativa del plural. En la tabla que se ve aquí (http://bit.ly/JufndW) dan el siguiente ejemplo de plural en acusativo: "die neu*en* Bücher", con lo cual no me queda claro qué frases de las siguientes son correctas:

a) Wir haben neu*en* Bücher.
b) Wir haben neu*e* Bücher.
c) Die neu*en* Bücher.
d) Die neu*e* Bücher.

¿Hay un fallo en la página que he consultado? Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Todos los adjetivos (neu) declinados conjuntamente al artículo determinativo plural (die neuen Bücher), en todos los casos (no solo acusativo) y en los tres géneros (no solo neutro), terminan en -en (neuen). En tal sentido, c) es correcta, d) incorrecta. La b) también es correcta porque la declinación del adjetivo se comporta diferente cuando va solo (sin artículo). 

Recomiendo estudiar tablas visualmente completas con todos sus casos (no analíticas, al inicio no ayudan mucho).


----------



## maicart

Muchas gracias Geviert. ¿Hay alguna tabla que me puedas recomendar? Yo estaba pensando en comprar una de la editorial Pons.


----------



## Geviert

Hola, hay muchas tablas online que son muy buenas (wiki por ejemplo), basta que te den una panorámica completa de todos los casos de manera que puedas comparar y sacar tu propia regla mnemónica. Cannoonet y LEO tienen buenos soportes con tablas. Libros, bueno, yo estudié con las tablas de Dreyer/Schmitt, son muy buenas.


----------

